# How long can you leave a betta unattended?



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm sure this has been asked before but I couldn't find anything on these forums... I'm going away next week from the 22nd -29th... I was planning on doing a 90% water change the day before, then he'd be fed before we left on the 22nd, then another 90% water change and feeding when we got home on the 29th. So, technically it would be the 23rd-28th where he wouldn't be fed.

He lives in a 1.5 gal heated filtered tank by himself.

Most of my friends are busy with Christmas family stuff, so I'd feel like a bother asking them to feed my fish... But if really nessesary I can convince them.

Also, would a ten watt heater keep the water temperature high enough in an unheated house in December... In Canada? If not I'll leave my heat on for him. Thanks.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

So roughly 5 days.....water quality is more of an issue than food....he will be fine without food for the 5 days and even longer....

In a properly maintained 1.5gal filtered, heated tank with a single Betta and no live plants.....he will most likely be fine for the 5 days water quality wise as well IMO.....

I would feed him well the day before you plan to leave and then make a 50% water change...I wouldn't feed him the day you leave...when you get back-make the 50% water change and then feed...if you don't have live plants-I would leave the light off while you are gone-unless they are on a timer....you may want to wrap a towel around the tank if you are turning the heat off in the house to help maintain the water temp......if your area gets really cold you may want to leave the heat on for your pipes so they don't freeze and break......as far as the 10w heater keeping the water warm enough....hard to say....most of the heaters can only maintain water temp 5-10 degrees of the room temp (_more or less_)-so if you expect cold weather...you may want to leave the heat on the house at least in the 69-70F range...

Have a safe trip....


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

i left jaws for 8 days over the summer, he was fine, i did a 100% water change day before, fed him right after i left, turned his tank light of, left his heater on and he was good.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

I left Akemi for a week in August, just turned her heating lamp off and she was perfectly fine!


----------



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> So roughly 5 days.....water quality is more of an issue than food....he will be fine without food for the 5 days and even longer....
> 
> In a properly maintained 1.5gal filtered, heated tank with a single Betta and no live plants.....he will most likely be fine for the 5 days water quality wise as well IMO.....
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, that's what I'll do. 

Thanks to everyone else too! Happy holidays.


----------

